# Burton Wheelie Gig Bag



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

protik said:


> Boards: *Burton Custom 158 + Deja Vu 141*
> 
> Hey guys, we need to fit our boards x 2, bindings x 2 and boots x 2 in a board bag which will be used mostly when we are travelling overseas (2013 - NZ, 2014 - S. America). Just wondering whether the Wheelie Gig Bag will be sufficient for this purpose?
> 
> ...


Adding 10 cm is about right. I do this sort of thing all the time, I sometimes carrt my 159 and my wifes 151 in a 166 cm wheelie gig bag. I recommend unmounting your bindings from the longer board, and removing the channel hardware from it too (I see from another thread you have burton boards with channel) stack the boards. Pad the ends with other stuff. I find the gig bag will carry two boards, two sets of bindings, and two pair of boots, plus you can stuff lots of other stuff you'll be wearing on the hill in there too, which also helps to pad the board. I usually wrap the loose bindings in a towel and put a towel between the two board so nothing scratches.


----------



## mikez (May 12, 2009)

You'll be fine taking one of the bindings off. If you don't want to do that you'll need to turn the second board upside down and off-set the bindings, in which case you might need to extra 10cm. Try placing the boards together at home. Boots and clothes will fit between the gaps no problem.


----------



## super-rad (Jan 25, 2012)

Does anyone know if these bags are wide enough for Cartels? I have a Dakine roller bag and the highbacks on the Cartels are so massive that they won't fit with the highbacks folded down.


----------



## protik (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks so much for the replies guys


----------



## protik (Jul 27, 2012)

super-rad said:


> Does anyone know if these bags are wide enough for Cartels? I have a Dakine roller bag and the highbacks on the Cartels are so massive that they won't fit with the highbacks folded down.


Actually I would be curious to find out about this as well..


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

protik said:


> Actually I would be curious to find out about this as well..


Can't say for sure but worst case you'd just loosen the bindings and rotate them. If travelling with 2 boards you'd be removing bindings on the larger board anyways.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

super-rad said:


> Does anyone know if these bags are wide enough for Cartels? I have a Dakine roller bag and the highbacks on the Cartels are so massive that they won't fit with the highbacks folded down.


Not just Cartels, most bindings with longer highbacks will extend well beyond the edge of the board.
Even if they fit into the bag (my 390 Bosses in L/XL are close in the Dakine bags), consider unmounting them unless you can get a lot of padding between the highback and bag. Highback and their hinges are not designed to take impact/leverage loads and some can crack fairly easily.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> Not just Cartels, most bindings with longer highbacks will extend well beyond the edge of the board.
> Even if they fit into the bag (my 390 Bosses in L/XL are close in the Dakine bags), consider unmounting them unless you can get a lot of padding between the highback and bag. Highback and their hinges are not designed to take impact/leverage loads and some can crack fairly easily.


This is good advice.


----------

